
EU referendum: government faces legal action over Brexit decision - f_allwein
https://www.theguardian.com/law/2016/jul/03/parliament-must-decide-whether-or-not-to-leave-the-eu-say-lawyers
======
f_allwein
Interesting: it would be unconstitutional for the UK government to trigger
article 50 (announce to leave the EU) without support by parliament. Except
the UK does not have a constitution, at least not the way other countries
do...

